# Chemex back in at Hasbean



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Jony may I draw your attention to the following 

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/chemex?mc_cid=bea15fc022&mc_eid=49d24eb7be


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

£38 now for the 6/8 Cup fuming


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Which are the best Filters for Chemex and Moccamaster??


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

What can I say


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

********** said:


> What can I say


 Bought mine from Horsham last week sometime


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@MWJB question for you I believe


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

********** said:


> @MWJB question for you I believe


 Maybe not...I like Hario Japanese filters in the Chemex, I use a steel straw down the spout if I get hydraulic lock.

That said, I am actually using up my surplus of white Chemex papers at the mo'.

For Melitta style papers I use the Rombouts white papers.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^@Jony


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Maybe not...I like Hario Japanese filters in the Chemex, I use a steel straw down the spout if I get hydraulic lock.
> 
> That said, I am actually using up my surplus of white Chemex papers at the mo'.
> 
> For Melitta style papers I use the Rombouts white papers.


 Cheers got a steel straw for my strawberry hack😎


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the Chemex papers - I've got the white circles. I'm using them up by cutting them into circles for espresso use for which they work really well.

I've tried several times to get on with these papers but seem to leave a taste behind even after thorough rinsing. It might just be me.

If I were buying a Chemex I'd try them out though as they are designed for it. The Hario papers I much prefer, but if I'd known that at the time I'd never have bought it in the first place.

That said the Chemex is a nice piece of glassware. It's been a long time since I used it, but this thread reminds me that I have some 03 Hario papers that need using up so I might just dust it down again.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You can get a metal filter for the Chemex as well. Not tried dropping V60 filters in it yet but might do.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I use chemex filters in everything, they're my favourite by far. If you favour "clean" cups they're the best for it, some people think they are "hollow" though. Oh and you REALLY need to rinse them with boiling water, they are prone to papery tastes if you don't wash them sufficiently.

If you're using a v60 filter in a chemex be careful when stirring and try not to overload the filter, they're structurally weaker than the chemex and you can break them if you have an aggressive action. (You don't run into this issue in a v60 because the "hole" is smaller). With the v60 filters you can get a "faux chemex" filter by double bagging it.

(And with v60 filters make sure you buy the good ones and not the bad ones)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have only used 02 so far, need to buy some chemex one's


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jony said:


> I have only used 02 so far, need to buy some chemex one's


 Why, it'll be a bit of a downgrade.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, I won't bother then🤪


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't use chemex filters very often these days but it's worth trying a pack - they do produce coffee that's noticeably different to other filters (although I've not tried double bagging other filters as suggested above, which may produce a similar cup).


----------



## moppy (Oct 12, 2020)

Recently got a Chemex and been messing around with it with Hoffman's V60 method.

I'm very obviously not dialled in yet and can't quite match the coffee I was making with the Aeropress. The Chemex cups are much cleaner but also seem pretty empty/bland. I realise this could be a byproduct of the thicker papers.

I've tried messing around with grind size but very difficult to make any definitive changes with super inconsistent grind size.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

moppy said:


> I'm very obviously not dialled in yet and can't quite match the coffee I was making with the Aeropress. The Chemex cups are much cleaner but also seem pretty empty/bland. I realise this could be a byproduct of the thicker papers.


 What ratio are you using? Guessing, if it tastes empty/bland, it's under-extracted. I follow Steve Leighton's version 2 Chemex method - 32.5 grms and 500 grms of water. Four equal pours of 125 grms with a 45 sec bloom, third pour at 1 min 30 secs and complete in around 2 mins aiming for a drawdown in around three and a half minutes.

If it tastes thin and bland - guessing it's under-extracted. You can grind finer and also try stirring the brew. If you try this - suggest you try grinding finer first. If that doesn't improve the brew - try stirring as well when you've completed the final pour.



moppy said:


> I've tried messing around with grind size but very difficult to make any definitive changes with super inconsistent grind size.


 Chemex requires a pretty coarse grind - what grinder are you using?


----------



## moppy (Oct 12, 2020)

Hey thanks for the tips!

I'm using the James Hoffman V60 method (it's on YouTube) 30g coffee : 500g water.

I've got a Delonghi KG79 grinder on a fairly coarse setting. Unfortunately that kicks out a lot of coffee dust as well as rice sized pieces so difficult to work with. Looking to upgrade to a Niche Zero (with dreams of eventually getting into espresso) in time.

I'll try your method tomorrow at the same grind setting as I used today and report back 👍


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good idea to give the ground dose a good shaking to mix up the grinds.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Re the coffee dust. Might be an idea to try the Kruve sifters. You can remove the particle sizes you don't want and leave the range you do want. Any boulders can be reground and added.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Re the coffee dust. Might be an idea to try the Kruve sifters. You can remove the particle sizes you don't want and leave the range you do want. Any boulders can be reground and added.


 I don't think there are many people who have done more KRUVE sifting than me and I'm afraid I'd respectfully advise against sifting out the dust. It'll screw up your flow rates and drop sweetness. Sifting out just the top 10-20% however will mean you won't need to change your regime & can improve the flavour. Best to just grind a bit coarser if you want to reduce dust.

To do this you generally need the XL size Kruve sieves - 1200/1400/1600. Definitely the 1600 with a DeLonghi KG79.

I also have a KG79 and it's set to 13/14 for my current Chemex brew size: 24:360g, 40g bloom 40s, then 80g every 40s, each pour taking almost the full 40s.


----------



## moppy (Oct 12, 2020)

I had considered the Kruve sieves but at that price I'd rather save the money to put towards a new grinder which I want to replace anyway.

Keeping a keen eye on that For Sale section 👀


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

moppy said:


> I had considered the Kruve sieves but at that price I'd rather save the money to put towards a new grinder which I want to replace anyway.
> 
> Keeping a keen eye on that For Sale section 👀


 To be honest KRUVE is better for calibration/grind size identification, but it *can* change your distribution in ways that grinders of any type cannot. That said, for drip you don't need any magic grind/grinder to make tasty coffee. I almost never use it to adjust drip grinds. I switch between the KG79 & my Niche, the Niche grinds faster & quieter. It sometimes makes a tastier brew, but not always.


----------



## jwboxall (Apr 12, 2019)

Just got my self a chemex 6 cup. Any advice on papers? I read some people prefer the v60 papers to the chemex ones.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jwboxall said:


> Just got my self a chemex 6 cup. Any advice on papers? I read some people prefer the v60 papers to the chemex ones.


 I prefer the cleaner brews from Japanese V60 02 papers, if you tend to fill the brew cone you might want to stick a straw down the spout to prevent hydraulic lock, may not be an issue if you keep the slurry level on the lower side. Hario papers take up less room for storage too & are more widely available.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I prefer the cleaner brews from Japanese V60 02 papers, if you tend to fill the brew cone you might want to stick a straw down the spout to prevent hydraulic lock, may not be an issue if you keep the slurry level on the lower side. Hario papers take up less room for storage too & are more widely available.


 Are these the filters you use for chemex?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-V60-Size-02-VCF-02-100W/dp/B00W9XANYY/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=v60+coffee+filters+02&qid=1607194911&quartzVehicle=120-1607&replacementKeywords=coffee+filters+02&sprefix=v60&sr=8-5


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

koahhe said:


> Are these the filters you use for chemex?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-V60-Size-02-VCF-02-100W/dp/B00W9XANYY/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=v60+coffee+filters+02&qid=1607194911&quartzVehicle=120-1607&replacementKeywords=coffee+filters+02&sprefix=v60&sr=8-5


 I use the boxed 40x02 mostly, but I'm not sure there is much difference as long as you avoid the Dutch ones.


----------

